# Touring Europe June 2008



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Looking to tour from Zeebrugge down to Venice but as my unit is 7mtrs, towing a 4mtr trailer (smart car) I am having difficulty in finding suitable sites apart from a couple in the Mosel and Rhine Valley areas. Is there anyone out there who has experienced problems like this before or who can recommend any sites.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi misty1

Shouldn't think you'll have much of a problem there but if you let us know your approximate intended route I'm sure the members can suggest some good sites. Most German stellplatz should be able to accommodate you and I can think of several down the Rhine that would be suitable in terms of size and access:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=873
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=875
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1414


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ken.
Intended route is Zeebrugge, Brugge, Mosel Valley, Bavaria, Salzburg and then down to Venice. Any help would be appreciated.

Andrew and Catherine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

All campsites in Venice will be busy at that time of year and, with a rig your size, I would strongly suggest you book ahead wherever you decide.

Camping Fusina is a very convenient site and has space for RVs. There are lovely views of Venice across the lagoon and a convenient water ferry stops a few moments walk away at Fusina. The site is huge but very friendly and well-organised. We were there last Easter and it has been suggested that, if you are there in summer, you pitch away from the bar.

Put "Camping Fusina" into either Google or MHF database and there are plenty of reviews and information. It is very easy to find - signposts every few inches and satnavs find it with no problem.

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Plenty of Stelplatz in the Mosel valley, huge one in Trier and another big one at Enkrich . plenty of space for big rigs.

Google Map Trier

Google Map Enkirch


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

The camp site at Fusina is nice, if you can find it easily! We stayed there on one trip and listened "all night" to two young Slovak women giggle and scream while being chased by what must of been handsome young Italian guys.

The next time we stayed at the coach parking lot near the ferries, down on the end with lots of other RV's, right on the water and a 2 minute walk to the boat from the parking area. Much quieter, much nicer for the two nights we were there, but only one electricity point quite a ways away! No problem for us though since we are used to parking lots with our length.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Misty

Now I know your route, here are a couple more sites I can personally recommend:

Down the Mosel there are more stellplatz than you can shake a stick at but this one is particularly suitable for large rigs:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2878

In Bavaria, be sure to stop at Fussen and visit Neuschwanstein. The Fussen stellplatz is excellent and a short drive from the castle (where there is dedicated motorhome parking with easy access for big rigs).
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=872


----------

